# Funding shortage threatens half U.N.'s humanitarian operations in Iraq



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2015)

This is really bad. The Iraqi government must be in a really desolate condition.
Funding shortage threatens half U.N. s humanitarian operations in Iraq Reuters


----------



## pismoe (Jun 4, 2015)

maybe they oughta get some jobs or do something productive .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2015)

pismoe said:


> maybe they oughta get some jobs or do something productive .


That´s not so funny with a government that largely fails doing what it should do.

There are far more refugees in Syria than in Iraq and the Syrian government calls the refugees abroad to come home.
UN official visits temporary housing centers in Damascus US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## pismoe (Jun 4, 2015)

thought it was about the 'un', wasn't able to checkout your first link as it wouldn't load up , Ill try again . If it is about the 'un' well if they are crying about money that just means that they want MY money , USA money .  The above is in Reply to your first post , number 1 .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thought it was about the 'un', wasn't able to checkout your first link as it wouldn't load up , Ill try again . If it is about the 'un' well if they are crying about money that just means that they want MY money , USA money .  Reply to first post , number 1 .


If the Iraqi government would be able to provide the necessities to the IDPs, the UN would not need to care about them in that scale.

So you don´t want your country to help, anyway?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 4, 2015)

help , heck 'un' wouldn't have any money or organization , buildings without MY / USA money Bleipriester .   As far as the reference to syria' calling its refugees back to Syria , good call , hope it happens .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2015)

The UN is not an US organization, although sometimes it looks like it is. I am sure, the US pays the most to the UN, do you agree to the help the UN provides in Syria and first o fall Iraq?


----------

